# white worm in red oak tree?



## billz (Dec 12, 2010)

I cut down a red oak tree that has been dead for several years.  When I started to split it I'm finding white wormy bugs.  
Anyone know what they are?


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 12, 2010)

Not sure what they are but I think I saw bear Grylls eat one.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Dec 12, 2010)

Almost ALL of the wood-boring beetle larvae look alike. You would really have to be a 'worm-a-nol-o-gist' to tell them apart. It could be almost anything - powderpost beetle,ALB, or one of another billion varieties of beetles that love to lay their eggs in the bark or pulp-wood of our beloved hardwood trees. Don't worry - you can't really hear them screamin' when you toss 'em in the fire......well, maybe a little screamin'.  ;-P 
   We all have 'em. Unfortunately, they're a part of our wood burning world ,now.


----------



## krex1010 (Dec 12, 2010)

I know what they are, they are bait that's what.  When I was younger I used to try all kinda of things for bait and I remember finding a few logs with worms like that next to a stream, the trout hammered those white grubs.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 12, 2010)

I've seen loads of them under the bark.. The birds love them so I make sure I toss them... 

Ray


----------



## killick (Dec 12, 2010)

waz, not sure what they are but we have 'em here too. mainly under the bark and in the sapwood. 

Earl


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 13, 2010)

wood-fan-atic said:
			
		

> Almost ALL of the wood-boring beetle larvae look alike. You would really have to be a 'worm-a-nol-o-gist' to tell them apart. It could be almost anything - powderpost beetle,ALB, or one of another billion varieties of beetles that love to lay their eggs in the bark or pulp-wood of our beloved hardwood trees. Don't worry - you can't really hear them screamin' when you toss 'em in the fire......well, maybe a little screamin'.  ;-P
> We all have 'em. Unfortunately, they're a part of our wood burning world ,now.



I hope that's not the larvae of a powder post beetle . . . PPBs leave very, very small holes in the wood . . . if that is a PPB I think it would be the Godzilla of the Powder Post Beetle world.


----------



## Badfish740 (Dec 13, 2010)

I found the same exact thing in some pin oak I just stacked a few weeks ago.  They look like the kinds of grubs you find in the lawn.


----------



## RAY_PA (Dec 13, 2010)

grub...aka: Ice fishin' bait


----------



## smokinj (Dec 13, 2010)

RAY_PA said:
			
		

> grub...aka: Ice fishin' bait



Agree!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 13, 2010)

Beetle larvae.  Count the hairs on it's ass to figure out which type... seriously, that's how to tell which one it is.   

If it was C shaped it would have been from a scarab beetle of some sort like a japaneese beetle.   

Matt


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 13, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> wood-fan-atic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Jake!


----------



## billb3 (Dec 13, 2010)

might be Enaphalodes rufulus (red oak borer)
quite common here.
From what I've read and heard carpenter ants use their galleries to infest a tree.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Dec 13, 2010)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> Not sure what they are but I think I saw bear Grylls eat one.


 +1. lol good eating. i see them a lot underneath the bark of oak


----------

